

Clojure and The UFC: Part 1 - coding4all
https://cdn.rawgit.com/runexec/ufc-clojure/master/html/part1.html?cdn=1

======
nextos
I've always found it a bit depressing that Lisp-Stat died, and Incanter became
stagnant. Ross Ihaka, one of R's creators recognised a Lisp-based solution is
the way to go. Interestingly, even R is borrowing some ideas from Scheme.

[https://www.stat.auckland.ac.nz/~ihaka/downloads/Compstat-20...](https://www.stat.auckland.ac.nz/~ihaka/downloads/Compstat-2008.pdf)

~~~
phren0logy
I have similar laments, but am hoping Julia will carry this torch.

------
ricny046
Cool. Where can I download the json data for UFC fighters?

~~~
coding4all
For legal purposes I don't think I can give out the data, but you can
find/write applications that parse public information related to the UFC.

You may or may not beable to request JSON data via the UFC website. You may or
may not beable to call the same API as fightmetric.com. You may or may not
beable to save the data legally sent to your machine using a modified request.

~~~
calgaryeng
This is awesome

~~~
coding4all
;)

------
lp251
This is great.

Does FightMetric include data on on disclosed fighter pay? I'd love to see a
basic statistical analysis of average yearly pay.

------
afandian
Saved you a search (I'd never heard of UFC): "Ultimate Fighting Championship".
[http://www.ufc.com](http://www.ufc.com)

